# Line for Pomps!!



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Right now i have 275 yards of 65 pound braid on both my penn 750's. is 65 pound test to much for the pompano?


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

yes that is a bit much for pompano. i use clear 12lb for sight casting and i use 20lb clear for just casual surf fishing. you can catch some monsters with the braid your using. pompano are sight feeders they have excellent eye sight just like spanish. really colorful lines will scare them away. 

tight lines and good luck


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you very much. I appreciate it. I will go get my penn spooled with 20lb mono right now. and prefrences on what mono to use?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I generally fish 15lb braid on my bait rods and 10lb braid on my jig rod


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

For pompano I would spend the extra money and get fluorocarbon line(10-12lb)....at least to make a leader out of it....I have one rod just for pompano fishing that has that line on it....but thats fishing off the pier, and would need a pier net to land the fish....you can get them up by hand but you will loose some.... if you don't have a net.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Sunshine17 (3/24/2010)*Right now i have 275 yards of 65 pound braid on both my penn 750's. is 65 pound test to much for the pompano?


I believe the reel and line are way overkill for pomps. You won't even be able to cast a small piece of bait or a small jig to them with that. You might want to try a smaller reel with lighter line. Just use a long Fluoro leader if you use braid for main line.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea. the mono sounds like a good idea to me. just cause it blends in more. i think imma get 20 lb mono but on my 750. im strictly fishing in the surf not off piers or anything.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a Penn 8500 and a 7500 for pomps in the surf and have 20 lb mono on both. I think I've got 17 lb on my Penn 6500.I make my own fluorocarbon leaders.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Imma do that then. I cant wait to get out this weekend. Gunna go hit the surf side up on Fort.Mcray. Hopefully get some Pomps!!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

As you can see from the responses, it's really a matter of personal preference and where you're fishing from. I started with a 12' Penn Spinfisher rod, Penn 750 SS and 20# mono.But I've gravitated to lighter gear. My favorite rig right now is a 10' Penn Powerstick with a 7000 Conquer (a little over-kill for this application) and 15# PowerPro. I'll probably move down to a 5000 with 10# PP in the not too distant future. 



I always use Floro Carbon leader material. My personal favorite is the High Seas Quantum camo. 



That said, you can't go wrong with a 15 or 20# mono line fishing from the beach. I had 20# High Seas Black Widow on my 750s. It's a real flexible camo line that doesn't hold shape. Lays and cast really nice! 



joe


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto with Joe on both Fluorocarbon leaders and the High Seas Black Widow line. Black Widow is very hard to find but is well worth it. It casts better than any other mono I've used and is much thinner than comparable testing lines.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

If I were you I would leave the 65 lb braid on there(That stuff aint cheap)and just downsize your leaders to mono or floro. When the surf is big I bring out 2 large spinners on a 15' and a 13' surf rod with 20-25 lb line with 4-6oz weights and 2 lighter rods for fishing closer in 10-15lb line and 2-3 oz weights. When its rough you need the larger weights and line to hold bottom and over time the weights will sink in the sand if you don't reel them in a little every now and then, causing you to lose rigs. thats when I use 20 lb mono leaders when its rough.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea. I still have an unspooled penn 7500 that imma put the 20 lb mono on and i will leave my other two with the 65 lb braid. Like i might have said before are the mono double bottom rigs they sell at OutCast or Walmart any good to use?


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Along this same line, I see that the color appears to be as important as the size. I am a very poor surf fisherman, but absolutely love it, but have 2 of the 5 rods currently spooled with 20 pound hi vis green line. We have never caught pomps, but caught sharks, ray, various other, and a butt load of catfish. We will not be back down until June this year, but should I go ahead and redo all the lines?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Unless you already spooled it I would drop down to 15-17lb test for a little better casting distance. I regularly pull in large bull reds and blacktips with 15-17b test.


----------

